# Preserve your vehicles.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I always pick up my cars/trucks/people in late fall. When I got them out this spring I decided to clean them up some, which helped a lot. I used car wax on the ones that looked like that would help and it really did. Ones that had no shine but good paint did not seem to polish up, after trying it one one I switched over to Krylon Clear that has a UV blocker and it sure spruced them up nice. With it seeming harder to find cheap die casts like I used to find at Walmart and Tractor supply one might want to baby our stuff some. Touching up people with new paint is next.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

There are still plenty of 1:24 kits in plastic, and the Krylon Clear should help protect then from UV. It may have to be applied more than once in the summer; I really don't know. I still have some nice 1930s era die cast, but my next railroad's "world" (Middle Earth) won't have motor vehicles as yet.

Have fun, David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Would the Krylon clear keep plastic windshields from yellowing?


Every spring I find myself cleaning with toothpaste to bring back to clear. lasts for a month, then yellows again.


----------

